# A4 paper...?



## caliqueen (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello,
Did anyone applying from within the U.S. print & submit their application on letter size paper (8.5 x 11)? 

I'm having a hard time locating A4 size paper.

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

caliqueen said:


> Hello,
> Did anyone applying from within the U.S. print & submit their application on letter size paper (8.5 x 11)?
> 
> I'm having a hard time locating A4 size paper.
> ...


You should try and find A4 paper, which is standard office paper size in UK and Europe, because the application form is formatted to fit onto A4. 

Office Depot do one: Hammermill Fore Multipurpose Paper A4 8 14 x 11 34 20 Lb Ream Of 500 Sheets by Office Depot. You can get it mail order or it may be stocked at your local store.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

caliqueen said:


> Hello,
> Did anyone applying from within the U.S. print & submit their application on letter size paper (8.5 x 11)?
> 
> I'm having a hard time locating A4 size paper.
> ...


I found it at Wal-Mart, but I had to dig through several stacks of paper to find a ream marked "A4"-very small letters, too, btw, lol!


----------



## caliqueen (Jun 19, 2011)

thank you.

joppa to the rescue! i'm picking up my special order today from staples.


----------



## jackbency (Sep 9, 2011)

A4 is part of the ISO 216-series of related paper sizes known more commonly as the A-series.


----------



## Johnjones1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

A$ is standard in the UK - in every shop!


----------



## GenXer (Sep 11, 2011)

Microsoft Office applications also support A4 format - just check/alter your page settings.
I remember when my husband came to the U.S. from the UK, all his papers were on A4, and all his file folders and everything. I thought the paper seemed too long and he thought our paper seemed too short!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnjones1984 said:


> A4 is standard in the UK - in every shop!


It will be much simpler to take a ream of A4 paper from UK (or anywhere else in the world) to US, or ask the next visitor to bring it for you.


----------



## wynos25 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just received my Settlement Visa and did not use any A4 paper other than information provided to me buy my partner. My application and any additional information I provided was printed on 8 1/2 x 11" paper. Good Luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wynos25 said:


> I just received my Settlement Visa and did not use any A4 paper other than information provided to me buy my partner. My application and any additional information I provided was printed on 8 1/2 x 11" paper. Good Luck!


It isn't an absolute requirement that you use A4 papers, but since the application form is formatted to fit A4 papers, it will make the task of UKBA easier when processing your application, and may speed up your case. The guide actually recommends you print out your visa application form on A4. Photocopies of original documents can be on quarto.


----------

